# Universal Antenna



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone know a nice brand of aftermarket antenna's? I want to replace the nasty RC car stock one and was looking for a nicee black or steel looking one. But lost on what to look for. And help is appreciated. Thanx.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

you can find ones at any auto dept stores..i got mine for 3 bucks,, its small and black. looks better than the old stock bigass steel ones. installation is easy too. but are you getting JUST the antenna or the whole thing (antenna + wires) ???


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

how difficult is it to install?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I believe unscrew hte old one, screw on the new one.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah just like Dryboy is saying. I don't plan on running a whole new cable. I don't see the real point in it unless I'm doing a little euro off the roof. I just want something that looks nice and just screws on to the stock threads.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have a black shorty cell phone type antenna that i got from advance auto parts. Paid 5 bucks for it looks nice, they also had some shorty rubber ones also. Btw you need to use the import adapter which is supplied with most aftermarket antennas in order for it to screw right on...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet. Thanx for the info.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

damn, i should of done this earlier! lol


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I got on off of e-bay for $15 U.S. comes with a universal adapter for any vehicle, plus the antenna. Fast shipping and I'm very happy with the quality... HHAHA, I sound like a representative....  The other ones mentioned though are cheaper, guess it depends on the quality and the size...

My car is the blue one  (b4 she was dropped)...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3049648637&category=1498


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

check out what I did with mine...I shaved the orginal stock antenna and re-located a new on to the roof (Euro style). The antenna I got was off ebay and it is a factory BMW powered antenna. The work was very easy to do and its different.
Just a thought....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

chucky200 said:


> *I got on off of e-bay for $15 U.S. comes with a universal adapter for any vehicle, plus the antenna. Fast shipping and I'm very happy with the quality... HHAHA, I sound like a representative....  The other ones mentioned though are cheaper, guess it depends on the quality and the size...
> 
> My car is the blue one  (b4 she was dropped)...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3049648637&category=1498 *




Sweet! Thanx chucky. This exactly what I'm looking for. Thanx for the link.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *check out what I did with mine...I shaved the orginal stock antenna and re-located a new on to the roof (Euro style). The antenna I got was off ebay and it is a factory BMW powered antenna. The work was very easy to do and its different.
> Just a thought.... *



Now exactly how much work was it... I know you had to run a new cable right? How long? And there was drilling I'm sure inorder for this to happen. How did you seal the antenna inorder for no water to get into the car?

I like the look but I don't know how far I want to go get this look.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

chucky200 said:


> *I got on off of e-bay for $15 U.S. comes with a universal adapter for any vehicle, plus the antenna. Fast shipping and I'm very happy with the quality... HHAHA, I sound like a representative....  The other ones mentioned though are cheaper, guess it depends on the quality and the size...
> 
> My car is the blue one  (b4 she was dropped)...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3049648637&category=1498 *


you can find the same antenna in any auto store (auto zone , pep boys, etc) for less tha $15.00


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/disclaimer.html


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *you can find the same antenna in any auto store (auto zone , pep boys, etc) for less tha $15.00 *


Problem for me is that I couldn't find any universal antennas up here in B.C. Canada... I've looked! so When I found these guys on ebay I jumped on it. You U.S. ppl get all the fun car parts


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Now exactly how much work was it... I know you had to run a new cable right? How long? And there was drilling I'm sure inorder for this to happen. How did you seal the antenna inorder for no water to get into the car?
> 
> I like the look but I don't know how far I want to go get this look. *


Yes there was work involved....but by far this was a easy install...yes I had to drill and shave the fender whole and run the wires but I couldnt stand the factory antenna...plus I love this look on the 200sx. guess I should do a write up on this. The antenna I bought..the base had a rubber seal and you bolt it on so its tight...I didtn even have to remove the ceiling...just pulled it down enough to work


----------

